# Show us your Manton Smith!



## sm2501 (Nov 20, 2016)

Here's one I've had for a long time, but it's been in pieces. Came from Frank Bakers collection...RIP...purchased from his widow. Must have been one of his last unfinished restorations as it was not fully assembled. Fast forward many years later I have finally finished. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 20, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> Here's one I've had for a long time, but it's been in pieces. Came from Frank Bakers collection...RIP...purchased from his widow. Must have been one of his last unfinished restorations as it was not fully assembled. Fast forward many years later I have finally finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Absolutely beautiful. Here's a picture from awhile ago after I picked up the tank from you. Bike is original paint. The tank is currently off to repair the missing inside mounting strap. And will be painted to match this winter. Still searching for the tank decal.


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Kato (Nov 20, 2016)

One of if THE best looking bike I've ever seen. I had one for a while - not near as nice as yours and sold it.
All I can say is........WOW, WOW and WOW !!!!     Did I say WOW !!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2016)

My current and my next M & S project


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 21, 2016)

The first one is not prewar( sorry). It's a 52 badged as Mead Ranger. The second one is a bike my friend picked up on Friday. It's badged as Nonpariel St. Louis. I believe it's from 40 or so.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Nov 21, 2016)

It is 29º this morning and I am taking pictures of bikes, my neighbors think I am totally normal.  Really like how these Manton's ride.  I think the best locking fork also.  Here is my '38 ladies Gold Eagle, '41ish Nonpareil, '50ish Mead Ranger and Mens Gold Eagle with springer.


----------



## Kato (Nov 21, 2016)

Neanderthal77 = M&S Hoarder !!!


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 21, 2016)

I've always thought that the Manton and Smith just amounted to a really cool tank decal.
Man, was I wrong!
What a beautiful bike!
That rack is about the coolest thing I've ever seen.
Super nice bike, Scott.


sm2501 said:


> Here's one I've had for a long time, but it's been in pieces. Came from Frank Bakers collection...RIP...purchased from his widow. Must have been one of his last unfinished restorations as it was not fully assembled. Fast forward many years later I have finally finished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chitown (Nov 21, 2016)

Before and After shots of my latest resto. The wavy chainguard was a challenge to say the least. Very comfy bikes. The aircraft welds are the signature feature on most of these machines. They took pride in their welds and it shows.


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 19, 2017)

Speaking of the Manton and Smith welds , here is a shot I took just today. I'll be posting more pictures of this complete 1935 or 36 golden eagle. I have yet to see another picture of this bike anywhere.


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 22, 2017)

Here are the grips used on my Manton and Smith. I'm still thinking 1935 or 1936. Also seen on Mead Ranger manufactured by Manton and Smith. Anyone seen these used anywhere else?


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 22, 2017)

Here is the cool rack used on my Manton Smith. Anyone see this bike rack used somewhere else?


----------



## Imsohawthorney (Mar 24, 2017)

And here is the first image of the bike as I purchased it.


----------



## karl fairbrother (Jul 23, 2017)

Please can any one help l have now research this bike for many weeks.....l can not find out anything any about my Winston Gold Eagle the only one l have found up to now is the female model.....Do l have the last one on earth Lol a prototype?....l will start a total strip new build over the next three weeks not sure of correct colors yet any ideas? .... lts a three speed bike ....


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2021)

time to bump this thread... picked this up a few weeks back. it has been repainted blue, including the spokes, hubs, and fender stays. pinstripes are tape. overall not a bad looking bike. I'm thinking the fenders were off something else since I didn't see any other peaked fenders on these bikes. bike rides real nice. not sure what to do with it now that I have it. never heard of Manton & Smith before I bought it. 






















maybe I'll make it a men's Huffman ... (probably not)


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2021)

Been riding this M & S built Western Tire Silver Shield lately so had to post it u again.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2021)

mrg said:


> Been riding this M & S built Western Tire Silver Shield lately so had to post it u again.




that's a cool bike. coolest tank decal ever.

I found this picture online when I first got it ... maybe here. I was wondering about the crank and chainring.


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2021)

And this M & S  reverse paint fendered pair, a Golden Eagle & a Four Star Aircycle.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2021)

mrg said:


> And this M & S  reverse paint fendered pair, a Golden Eagle & a Four Star Aircycle




very cool. that is my frame there. I have the wrong fenders. different bars with same stem... and looks like the non locking fork like the men's. do you know what year these are? wheels are close if not the same as well. 

I may have to make this look like an old bike again.


----------



## mrg (Sep 11, 2021)

Haven't spent to much time & not to much available on dating these M & S's, maybe someone here knows more?, seems like from parts used & style 39-41?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 11, 2021)

when I bought this bike I had to wait until I got home to see what it was because the letters were so small I could not read them.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 12, 2021)

I was pretending to think it was 50's so I could take parts from it.


----------



## tjkajecj (Nov 8, 2021)

Acquired this over the weekend, what's the significance of the vertical bar between the two top bars?
Does this signify this originally had a tank?
Is 1950ish about the right time frame?














Thanks,
Tim


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2021)

tjkajecj said:


> Acquired this over the weekend, what's the significance of the vertical bar between the two top bars?
> Does this signify this originally had a tank?
> Is 1950ish about the right time frame?
> 
> ...



@cds2323


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2021)

I recently acquired this M&S Pacer from a Caber.


----------



## mrg (Nov 8, 2021)

tjkajecj said:


> Acquired this over the weekend, what's the significance of the vertical bar between the two top bars?
> Does this signify this originally had a tank?
> Is 1950ish about the right time frame?
> 
> ...



Never seen one, if it's OG I'd say no tank, a working bike and don't know if anybody knows the numbers but looks late 40's early 50's and I've seen that color combo, cool!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 13, 2021)

@tjkajecj 

Just getting around to responding to the flag. 

I really like your frame, it is one I haven’t seen before. I believe it’s likely 51-53. This probably never had a tank designed for it. The lower bar has an arch-bar look to it with the pronounced curve. The frame that accepts the tank has a much shallower curve to the lower bar, and no brace. The frame is 18 1/2” from center of bottom bracket to the top of the seat post. I can’t tell from your pic but I suspect your frame might have a shorter seat mast around 16”. I know Manton made a 16” frame pre war. My post war lit doesn’t indicate frame sizes available but I have seen little post war lit.


----------



## Whizzer! (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello, Beautiful bicycles.
Can anyone help identify the year of mine


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 13, 2021)

@Whizzer! 

37ish. Here’s a similarly equipped Manton although a different frame. Your frame style was used through 1940 or so, but seen on lesser models as the years passed. Your bike shares features with the earlier ones, like the deep fenders with horn light and the white enameled swan truss rods.


----------



## Whizzer! (Nov 19, 2021)

Hello, Thank you for the information and the advertisement.


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 3, 2021)

Local Pickup today.  Pretty beat but good parts for $60.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 3, 2021)

Whizzer! said:


> Hello, Beautiful bicycles.
> Can anyone help identify the year of mine
> 
> View attachment 1511813



Interested Buyer


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2022)

Here’s one 
I’m going to say it’s  beautiful example of a 40 model


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 17, 2022)

.


----------



## John (Sep 25, 2022)

Fork for sale 


https://www.ebay.com/itm/115538688596?campid=5335809022


----------

